# Help



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I move at the end of last year and Im working 2 jobs right now so Ive been falling behind a little on my P time. I still feen him all the time water change that type of thing but I havent been spending much time watching him or looking over him real good

Well I did today and it looks like on the front of his head he has shed a little skin... his head is a few shades darker then this little spot. Id say its about a inch top to bottom and 1/2" side to side oval-ish

The very best way I can explain it is peeling after a sun burn when you peel a little bit of skin off your arm and the spot left on your arm is lighter then the surrounding area

PLZ let me know what I should do and what it might be

I know PITA without pics but I dont have any

Thank you


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It sounds like it might be HitH disease man. If you have been neglecting some of your duties then it certainly could be the cause. Hard to say without photos though and am far from a expert in the situation. I do know however if that is the case that attention to water quality, as well as supplement and vitamin induction will help. Also a balanced and enriched mineral and nutrient diet may be in order. These things will be must if it is HitH as these will prevent spreading and fight the condition as well. Pretty much you have to reduce any stressing factors and ensure a healthy diet and imacculate habitat. Other than that man I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

If there isnt any visable pitting then it isnt HITH. Since you dont look at him much perhaps he caused injury to himself on the intake or decor and its just starting to heal now. RnR gave good advice on HITH, if you think its this I would also start treatment with some Hikari Metro + asap before it gets out of control. If it looks like an injury I would add salt and use some Melafix.

Pics would definitely help.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

ksls said:


> If there isnt any visable pitting then it isnt HITH. Since you dont look at him much perhaps he caused injury to himself on the intake or decor and its just starting to heal now. RnR gave good advice on HITH, if you think its this I would also start treatment with some Hikari Metro + asap before it gets out of control. If it looks like an injury I would add salt and use some Melafix.
> 
> Pics would definitely help.


Does not look to be pitted looks as if top layer of skin was removed... I did see him scratching his face on the driftwood in the tank but it looks to clean of an area to just be rubbed off from driftwood. I will try to get pics

I just bought melafix... If it is HITH will the melafix harm that in any way and could I treat for HITH with the melafix in the tank it I find out later today or tomorrow that's what it is

thank you again guys fluffy has been with me going on 6+ years I don't want f**k it up now


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it might be HITH.... I see a few smaller spots the same as the one larger.

Will the melafix help at all or should I just take that back and get something else

Also whats the first step in fixing this

Thank you guys so much


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

___ said:


> I think it might be HITH.... I see a few smaller spots the same as the one larger.
> 
> Will the melafix help at all or should I just take that back and get something else
> 
> ...


HITH isnt an easy fix. You need to have pristine water conditions with weekly if not bi weekly water changes and gravel vac'ing. Diet is very important, so I would soak tilapia, shrimp etc in vitamins. Purchase some Metro + by Hikari and begin your treatment for 7 days. Afterwards I would continue with using salt with weekly water changes. Hopefully you can get it under control. I wish you all the best


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

ksls said:


> I think it might be HITH.... I see a few smaller spots the same as the one larger.
> 
> Will the melafix help at all or should I just take that back and get something else
> 
> ...


HITH isnt an easy fix. You need to have pristine water conditions with weekly if not bi weekly water changes and gravel vac'ing. Diet is very important, so I would soak tilapia, shrimp etc in vitamins. Purchase some Metro + by Hikari and begin your treatment for 7 days. Afterwards I would continue with using salt with weekly water changes. Hopefully you can get it under control. I wish you all the best








[/quote]

I feed him shrimp only... I went to walmart and petsmart and got melafix and "API" general cure

neither had metro??? what now


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Will one of these items work better then the other?

Im at work right now but as soon as I get home I going to start everything

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Melafix will not cure HITH. I am not familiar with API General Cure. Do you have a Big Als near you. If you cant get Metro + than I would get Prazipro.



ksls said:


> Melafix will not cure HITH. I am not familiar with API General Cure. Do you have a Big Als near you. If you cant get Metro + than I would get Prazipro.


Also read this if you have a chance My link


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

From your description...it sounds more like ammonia burn to me...or maybe even a burn from your ph level. Be nice to see a picture. I dont have any experience with HITH....but I dont believe I have heard about pealing skin.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm starting the HITH treatment but I do want to say other then the marking on his head he's not showing many signs... He not getting skinny at all he has not lost his appetite and he is not skitish or nervous either the markings are not the same as any pic I've seen it smooth around the edge were the pics I see have really jagged edges... IDK.

I'm going with API treatment b/c it says HITH right on it and melafix does not

the markings do sink in tho.... Couldn't tell B4 really it just looked like skin was missing but I was trying to get a pic and was able to watch him and see they do pit

THANK YOU GUYS


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries man!!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

So I did the HITH treatment, started water changes every 3rd day, started feeding better foods/different foods and pulled the carbon out of my flters for now

Im not looking for overnight results but I was wondering when if at all would I know if the treatment was effective. Will his wounds heal or start to diminish??

Again I know this will take some time but Im just looking for a rough idea

Thanks guys, With your advice he seems to be doing MUCH better


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

___ said:


> So I did the HITH treatment, started water changes every 3rd day, started feeding better foods/different foods and pulled the carbon out of my flters for now
> 
> Im not looking for overnight results but I was wondering when if at all would I know if the treatment was effective. Will his wounds heal or start to diminish??
> 
> ...


Any ideas...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I cant really answer your question cuz i know nothing about HITH, but I would assume you would have some type of sign of recovery by now, pics would definitely help tho


----------

